# Diet experts come in please



## ECKSRATED (Apr 1, 2017)

Wifey wants to shed a few pounds. Some of you guys have met her, she ain't fat at all but she put some extra weight on the last few years and wants to get rid of a little of it. She wants to start a keto diet and sent me this link. I'm at work so didn't really read it yet but figured I'd ask u guys for some pointers I could send her way. 



She's got some DVD things to do for workouts and obviously my gym in the basement. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_NDf7Ie9SveMjRyR3B5cV96SVU/view?usp=drivesdk

Its a PDF file I dunno any other way to link it from my phone. Hope that works


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2017)

im a cardio machine these days..the fat melts off no matter what im eating..But im doing 2 hours everday..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 1, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> im a cardio machine these days..the fat melts off no matter what im eating..But im doing 2 hours everday..



2 hours of what??? Cot damn


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> 2 hours of what??? Cot damn


Im real into cycling..I got like 5 bikes for all different kinda riding


----------



## Dex (Apr 1, 2017)

Cycling 2hrs a day makes the erections go away.


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2017)

Dex said:


> Cycling 2hrs a day makes the erections go away.



Bundy's been going limp on you again, huh?


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 1, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Wifey wants to shed a few pounds. Some of you guys have met her, she ain't fat at all but she put some extra weight on the last few years and wants to get rid of a little of it. She wants to start a keto diet and sent me this link. I'm at work so didn't really read it yet but figured I'd ask u guys for some pointers I could send her way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is she interested in keto?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2017)

<p>
	Dont sleep on cardio boys..It good for your heart and it keeps you alive longer..Good health comes from doing cardio first thing in the morning..You dont have to go crazy with it like i do but 30 45 3 4 times a week is great..I can go for hours none stop on a bike..I got my cardio up so high i never get tired</p>


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 1, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> Why is she interested in keto?



We didn't talk about it much but she said she was reading something about this keto diet where u do no carbs for two weeks or something and the slowly introduce them back slowly after the two weeks and u lose a shit load of weight those first two weeks then so on. I'll talk to her more about it tomorrow when I see her. 

Any advice dizz??? I told her its calories in calories out. Track your shit and eat in a deficit. She's hard headed sometimes.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 1, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> <p>
> Dont sleep on cardio boys..It good for your heart and it keeps you alive longer..Good health comes from doing cardio first thing in the morning..You dont have to go crazy with it like i do but 30 45 3 4 times a week is great..I can go for hours none stop on a bike..I got my cardio up so high i never get tired</p>



Cardio is good for you??? Noooo stopppp it. Since when???? Lol of course it is its just people are lazy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2017)

<p>


ECKSRATED said:


> Cardio is good for you??? Noooo stopppp it. Since when???? Lol of course it is its just people are lazy


 lifting weights is crazy hard too but we love it..gotta find some form of cardio u can love..I love to eat this allows me to pig out more..diet and cardio melts the fat off </p>


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2017)

<p>
	all the drugs i did im just trying to balance erything out with cardio hahahaha..</p>


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 1, 2017)

Ecks keto works but it's not fun (gotta be super strict on the carbs to go full keto) and can make u feel like dog shit (flat as hell) at least it did to me last summer and I looked like a fagsique competitor...I can def see this being useful for a girl at least to try..it's basically an all protein diet with healthy fats (i.e. avocados) and steak, chicken, fish etc...works well if lifting or doing cardio like others said..stacked with a thermogenic or preworkout or CLA etc it can work well

I don't think she will need to go complete keto and cut the carbs out completely..just lower them, no carbs for breakfast (steak or egg whites etc.) then add carbs in before a workout then some post workout then remove them into the night (depending when she exercises). Just tell her to start tapering off the carbs...I use faster acting carbs during a cut (white rice, cream of rice etc..) also fruits (pineapple, banana, bluberries) before a workout


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2017)

If that's how she wants to lose it then that's fine.  Just explain it's a bit of a lifestyle. Also maybe let her know at 9 cals per gram in fats her portions are going to be very small. I


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 1, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> <p>
> Dont sleep on cardio boys..It good for your heart and it keeps you alive longer..Good health comes from doing cardio first thing in the morning..You dont have to go crazy with it like i do but 30 45 3 4 times a week is great..I can go for hours none stop on a bike..I got my cardio up so high *i never get tired*</p>


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 1, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> We didn't talk about it much but she said she was reading something about this keto diet where u do no carbs for two weeks or something and the slowly introduce them back slowly after the two weeks and u lose a shit load of weight those first two weeks then so on. I'll talk to her more about it tomorrow when I see her.
> 
> Any advice dizz??? I told her its calories in calories out. Track your shit and eat in a deficit. She's hard headed sometimes.



Sounds like she wants it easy thinking she can just do the low to no carbs but then eat whatever. It sounds easier on the surface, not having to measure or track stuff just eliminate one thing. I only have one way that I know works and you hit it on the head, track and be at a deficit daily. It's tough, my wife is the same way, she doesn't want to track and then gets frustrated she doesn't lose weight.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 1, 2017)

Idk man. I didn't track a damn thing when I did Keto other than carbs and body weight. Once the first 2 weeks passed I made myself sick with carbs one day a week. Dropped almost 60# in a few months.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2017)

Ketogenic:
Paleo:
Intermittent fasting:
low carb:
low Fat:

how do they all work? By creating a caloric deficit. That's what it all comes down to.  Pick one that you will find easier to manage.

seek.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 1, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> Sounds like she wants it easy thinking she can just do the low to no carbs but then eat whatever. It sounds easier on the surface, not having to measure or track stuff just eliminate one thing. I only have one way that I know works and you hit it on the head, track and be at a deficit daily. It's tough, my wife is the same way, she doesn't want to track and then gets frustrated she doesn't lose weight.



No she knows that there is a limit to the fat and protein she can eat. That file has everything in it from what u can eat to how much. I'll let her read this thread and see what she says

If u wanna say something dirty to her, now is your chance.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> No she knows that there is a limit to the fat and protein she can eat. That file has everything in it from what u can eat to how much. I'll let her read this thread and see what she says
> 
> If u wanna say something dirty to her, now is your chance.
> 
> you have a wonderful husband. A great asset to this board


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 1, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> No she knows that there is a limit to the fat and protein she can eat. That file has everything in it from what u can eat to how much. I'll let her read this thread and see what she says
> 
> If u wanna say something dirty to her, now is your chance.



Being such a good husband, trying to help your spouse reach her fitness goals should defiantely get you some brownie points. I would think some backdoor action or at the minimum a blowjob is in order.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> We didn't talk about it much but she said she was reading something about this keto diet where u do no carbs for two weeks or something and the slowly introduce them back slowly after the two weeks and u lose a shit load of weight those first two weeks then so on. I'll talk to her more about it tomorrow when I see her.
> 
> Any advice dizz??? I told her its calories in calories out. Track your shit and eat in a deficit. She's hard headed sometimes.



On keto you lose weight rapidly the first couple weeks bc you lose a lot of glycogen and water. She wants to lose fat I'm guessing not just glycogen and water. I'm not saying she shouldn't do keto if she wants to, just keep her expectations within reality Ecksy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 1, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> On keto you lose weight rapidly the first couple weeks bc you lose a lot of glycogen and water. She wants to lose fat I'm guessing not just glycogen and water. I'm not saying she shouldn't do keto if she wants to, just keep her expectations within reality Ecksy



I just got some telling her that about am hour ago. She keeps saying this two weeks is gonna make her lose weight really fast and I said is water and glycogen. 

She said she read that on keto, with no carbs your body will only burn fat and not muscle but just a normal caloric deficit diet will burn muscle and fat. Shea got some learning to do. I'm trying but when she wants something she wants it fast!!!


----------



## Mythos (Apr 1, 2017)

Zero carbs for two weeks? I hope she realizes that it will not be fun.. 
I would say to try keeping carbs under 50 grams or so first, unless she has an iron will !


----------



## Milo (Apr 1, 2017)

Brave woman. Half a day without carbs and my hands are shaking.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 2, 2017)

Just pin her with some tren while she sleeps.


----------



## Milo (Apr 2, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Just pin her with some tren while she sleeps.



I wish someone who do that for me....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2017)

Milo said:


> Brave woman. Half a day without carbs and my hands are shaking.



Seriously I can't even begin to think how miserable I would be without carbs. I eat alootttttt of fukking carbs its ridiculous.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Just pin her with some tren while she sleeps.



Does it work if I take Tren and deposit my load in her while she sleeps????


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Does it work if I take Tren and deposit my load in her while she sleeps????


few years back when i was on tren I must have busted 100 nuts over a few months in this brazilian milf..she always claimed she got real lean over that time


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> few years back when i was on tren I must have busted 100 nuts over a few months in this brazilian milf..she always claimed she got real lean over that time



Did her penis get bigger?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Did her penis get bigger?


no and niether did mine..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I just got some telling her that about am hour ago. She keeps saying this two weeks is gonna make her lose weight really fast and I said is water and glycogen.
> 
> She said she read that on keto, with no carbs your body will only burn fat and not muscle but just a normal caloric deficit diet will burn muscle and fat. Shea got some learning to do. I'm trying but when she wants something she wants it fast!!!



Yes the body shifts to fat for energy bc there's no glucose from carbs but you also end up eating more dietary fat which obviously gets stored as fat unlike carbs. Fat loss isn't just about fat going out but also fat going in. Net changes, fat stored minus fat loss, which comes from a calorie deficit is what matters for fat loss. Good luck to her though.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2017)

and what happens when you start eating carbs again? 

I honestly don't know why people try extremes/fads/things that are "supposed" to make you lose fat....

Get your ass moving and eat properly..it's really not that hard


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 4, 2017)

jenner said:


> and *what happens when you start eating carbs again? *
> 
> i honestly don't know why people try extremes/fads/things that are "supposed" to make you lose fat....
> 
> Get your ass moving and eat properly..it's really not that hard



you get vascular as fukkk


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> you get vascular as fukkk



lol, yea that lasts a whole day..................and then the fat comes back.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2017)

Jenner said:


> and what happens when you start eating carbs again?
> 
> I honestly don't know why people try extremes/fads/things that are "supposed" to make you lose fat....
> 
> Get your ass moving and eat properly..it's really not that hard



Just like everything else, there are different ways to do things and achieve the same goal. People have been very successful using keto to lose weight. 

I guess u introduce the carbs slowly after the two weeks is over and adjust the fats and protein intake also. Not sure cus I still haven't read the enttre thing.   But she decided not to do the keto and just eat better counting calories and such. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> J
> 
> But she decided not to do the keto and just eat better counting calories and such. We'll see how it goes.



That's what I like to hear


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2017)

Jenner said:


> That's what I like to hear



Me too lol
Shes not fat at all. She could just work out with weights and just tighten up and be fine. But she's lazy and really doesn't have a lot of time right now for that. I'll get her lifting on the weekends with me


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Me too lol
> Shes not fat at all. She could just work out with weights and just tighten up and be fine. But she's lazy and really doesn't have a lot of time right now for that. I'll get her lifting on the weekends with me




Yep, it's just work and if it's not someone's actual "Lifestyle" the will never stick to it 

Plus don't you have a home gym now? Get her ass in there!!


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2017)

Jenner said:


> Yep, it's just work and if it's not someone's actual "Lifestyle" the will never stick to it
> 
> Plus don't you have a home gym now? Get her ass in there!!



Home gyms are for porn scenes, not training!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2017)

Milo said:


> Home gyms are for porn scenes, not training!!!



well if it burns calories...that's all we care about


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2017)

Jenner said:


> Yep, it's just work and if it's not someone's actual "Lifestyle" the will never stick to it
> 
> Plus don't you have a home gym now? Get her ass in there!!



Yes but I don't see her all week. She works days. I work nights. I'm gonna teach her what to do a few times during the week while I'm not there. 

And shit we've been banging like we're 15 for the last year or so. Its great. But I'm always doing all the work lol time to make her do it


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 5, 2017)

Milo said:


> Home gyms are for porn scenes, not training!!!



i use mine for both.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 5, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yes but I don't see her all week. She works days. I work nights. I'm gonna teach her what to do a few times during the week while I'm not there.
> 
> And shit we've been banging like we're 15 for the last year or so. Its great. But I'm always doing all the work lol time to make her do it



Yep, it's nice when you have a woman who likes to work


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice one h_h


----------

